# Oil Pressure Warning Message and Buzzer



## cotto1379 (Jul 17, 2009)

Help!!
All, 
I have a 2005 Passat GLS Wagon (1.8 T) and have had it for about two years with very little problems. It has about 80,000 miles on it.
The other day while driving, the Oil pressure warning message came on stating "Oil Pressure" and stated to stop the car. It went off right away and we basically ignored it. It occured while we were accelerating up a hill.
The next day it happened again more frequently, yet the engine ran normally, no engine noise or apparent problems. The engine temperature remained normal. 
The third day (today), I had the oil and filter changed, and observed the engine head while the vehicle was running (basically took off the oil cap and looked at the camshaft cover. I could see oil inside the engine head and underneath the camshaft cover. We drove the vehicle for ~ 200 miles after this and have had no engine noise or issues, yet the Oil pressure warning message stayed on after about the first 75 miles. 
What I had noticed was that initially the warning only came on while we were driving up a hill and the RPMs were around 3000.
I am wondering if I am missing something or if a sensor has just gone bad which is causing a false warning.
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Pressure Warning Message and Buzzer (cotto1379)*

This is a known symptom of oil sludge clogging up the oil pump and oil passages in the engine. The 1.8T engine, especially in longitudinal mount configuration (with a smaller oil pan), is sludge prone if conventional oil is used or oil change intervals are not followed properly.
What oil do you use and what oil did the previous owner use?


----------



## cotto1379 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pressure Warning Message and Buzzer (tjl)*

I'm not sure what the previous owner used, but I have always had Jiffy Lube perform my oil changes and had them use the VW recommended fluids. 
I'm wondering if it is something other than the sludge. I don't see any buildup when I take the oil cap off and the flow of the oil through the cylinder head seems normal to the naked eye. I am assuming that the sludge buildup would restrict the flow through the cylinder head, resulting in reduced lubrication, increased friction, knocking, and increased engine temperature.
I am considering getting an oil pressure gauge and installing it to monitor my oil pressure.
What would a normal oil pressure reading be for this engine?


----------



## cotto1379 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pressure Warning Message and Buzzer (tjl)*

How easy would it be to disassemble the oil pump and look for sludge buildup? Also, is there any reliable method to remove the sludge. I am against performing a backflush because I am concerned about old buildup breaking loose and lodging in a small clearance completely blocking the flow of oil.


----------



## Omry (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Oil Pressure Warning Message and Buzzer (cotto1379)*

i installed an oil pressure gauge and it cold starts at 60-70psi then when it gets a bit warmer starts dropping off to 20-22 and increases to 80-90 when full throttle. i have the buzzer going off as well so im just going to disconnect it.


----------

